# Easy Bricks Tutorial



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for posting, love the detail.


----------



## wackychimp (Jul 16, 2009)

Love this video thanks for sharing it! I need to build some columns this year and this will work perfectly on them. Subscribed on YouTube (not sure how I wasn't already).

I use that same weathering technique with the diluted black paint in a spray bottle to weather my tombstones. Do you have problems with the diluted paint clogging the nozzle? I tried adding more water but then that just makes it ineffective and too "clear" to cause the runs.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

wackychimp said:


> Love this video thanks for sharing it! I need to build some columns this year and this will work perfectly on them. Subscribed on YouTube (not sure how I wasn't already).
> 
> I use that same weathering technique with the diluted black paint in a spray bottle to weather my tombstones. Do you have problems with the diluted paint clogging the nozzle? I tried adding more water but then that just makes it ineffective and too "clear" to cause the runs.


I find that the cheap dollar store sprayers work well and if they clog you can often unscrew the tip, give it a couple of squirts without the tip to clear out whatever might be in the end of the tube, then poke a needle or thin wire into the nozzle tip to clear it. If it won't clear try switching the tip from another one on. If all else fails, it's just a $1 sprayer so it won't hurt too bad just tossing it. If you are getting constant clogs it could be that your paint is not thinned enough (It should be like water) your paint might not be mixing good enough (acrylic is fine, but latex will clump) or the pigments have settled after sitting for a long time (shake it up a lot and clean the tube and nozzle with a soak in clean water or alcohol before use). One of the reasons I use the brush to dab paint instead of using sprayers for it all is because I can make that paint a little thicker than what I have in the sprayers so it stays a little better and darker. The brush also gives me more control over where I put the paint so I can pinpoint areas I think need more attention.


----------



## Foggy (Oct 12, 2020)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

That was really good! Thank you.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Outstanding build and thank you so much. I'm planning on making a few columns this year. Your level of detail goes beyond even mine. I usually have to stop myself with "Nobody else will see, notice, or care, especially when it is 30 feet away from them." I do it for me. but eventually, you need to finish a prop.


----------

